# Help! Sick baby. Any ideas?



## granolamamaof8 (Dec 2, 2011)

My one and a half year old baby has had a fever for four days. The first two were very light, and he has eight molars coming in, so I've been sure that this was his problem (along with slight diarrhea, bottom rash, drooling, slight, clear runny nose, chewing his hands, etc.). Now, day four (maybe five?) his fever is at 103. He is getting worse, and I can see a rash, in certain light, that is covering his torso. The rash is flesh colored bumps (not red, like Roseola or scarlet fever), and while it is raised, it is barely raised. Maybe the rash is only a heat thing, since he was breaking a fever when I found it, and had been in a car seat, but I'm not sure. If it isn't fro heat, can anyone think of anything it could be that would have the symptoms of a flesh colored rash, and fever that gets worse over time? I see my Dr. so rarely, and know I'll be making the one hour drive, if I talk to a nurse (they make me come in for everything) and my Dr. will laugh, and send me home (he worries about nothing), and if I take him to emergency care, I will have the whole "Is he up on all his vaccinations?" which, of course, I would have to say that he has had zero.

I'm sure he will just work through whatever this is, but with eight kids I don't think teething has ever come close to being this cruel, and I can't think of something that would be a fever and rash (outside of the two I previously said, which we have had before, and this is nothing like those).

If anything jumps out at you, please do share! Thanks and blessings~


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

I dunno mama. I may just take him in and drive the hour just to put your mind at ease. *hugs*


----------



## grahamsmom98 (May 15, 2002)

103 fever?? Take him to the doctor.


----------



## newmum35 (Aug 16, 2007)

Did you ever figure out what the rash or illness was or end up going to see dr? Just curious!


----------

